

Obama to Announce VP By SMS, Email - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/obama_to_announce_vp_by_sms_em.php

======
invisible
You just have to love the viral marketing coming to elections too. Many people
will "support" him just to find out who his running mate is 1st. Then they
have a bond which may make them vote for him.

